# VB6/VBA - WEB Services SOAP



## HaSchi (22 März 2009)

Suche Doku für das Einrichten eines Datenaustausch mit VBA und WEB Services. 
Bzw. Erfahrung und Information aus der Praxis.


----------



## pvbrowser (24 März 2009)

Wir haben
http://csoap.sourceforge.net/
und
http://xmlsoft.org/html/libxml-nanohttp.html
verwendet, um OPC XML-DA zu implementieren.

Ich würde Dir raten das zu verwenden und nicht VBA.
Der C++ Compiler
http://www.mingw.org/
ist ja verfügbar.

Meiner Meinung nach ist VBA Murx


----------



## HaSchi (24 März 2009)

C++ bringt mir nichts. Wir verwenden ein Visusystem mit Skriptsprache VBA.


----------

